# SSO



## Der Müde Joe (17. Jan 2007)

Hallo

Ich bin gerade an einem heiklen Thema dran. Single Sign On.
Habe schon einiges darüber gelesen und auch schon einiges gesehen.
Folgendes soll geschehen:

IE, ( FF) soll request an Programm machen. (hat nen Tomcat oder davor IIS)
und dan soll via ADS oder so eine Authentifizierung geschehen. iO. super..
sonst halt via WebInterf.

Nun, was ich habe..
Nach einigen Suchen haben gewisse sachen mein Interesse geweckt.
zum einen JAAS mit JGSS und damit SPNEGO/HTTP Auth machen
oder JOSSO
oder The Java CIFS Client Library
nun das erste tönt sehr vielversprechend (wenn auch ein steiniger Weg 
Frage: Hat jemand schon damit gearbeitet, kann dazu Anregungen machen
oder einfach was dazu sagen. andere Ansätze die ich nicht gesehen habe?
Thx und Gruss


----------



## Jockel (17. Jan 2007)

Gearbeitet habe ich damit noch nicht, aber im Java-Magazin war mal ein recht ausführlicher Artikel über das Thema, welcher auch online verfügbar ist: http://javamagazin.de/itr/online_artikel/psecom,id,843,nodeid,11.html
Vielleicht bringt dich das ja etwas weiter.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (17. Jan 2007)

thx...werde ich mir mal zu gemüte führen
bin momentan noch am Shibboleth dran..


----------



## jma (12. Feb 2007)

Hallo,
bin eigentlich am gleichen Thema dran, d.h shibboleth 1.3.2 unter ubuntu 6.06 mit apache 2 und tomcat 5.

Bereits an ner Foederation registriert etc. kann die login.jsp oeffnen,...

Probleme habe ich allerdings mit xerces (xml parser) und zwar habe ich entsprechende JAR's ins entsprechende lib Verzeichnis von tomcat kopiert, beim starten von Tomcat bzw nach korrekter Benutzer Eingabe auf der login.jsp bekomme ich allerdings den Fehler das opensaml keinen xml parser findet.

Was koennte ich uebersehen bzw falsch konfiguriert haben. Kennt zufaellig jemand das Problem?
jma


----------

